# Große Wurzeln / starkes Gefälle



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage ;-).
Gestern fuhr ich einen Trail im Fürther Stadtwald an der Alten Veste.
Dieser ist (für die Lokalisten) wenn man am Bretterzaun links abbiegt.
Bzw. besser zu sehen unter: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZhOTU-D1YE"]Feierabendrunde im FÃ¼rther Stadtwald / Alte Veste      - YouTube[/nomedia].

Nun, dort gibt es drei Stellen an dennen echt große Wurzeln sind und es auch steil wird. Ich selbst fahre ein Fully mit 125mm Federweg.. traue mich allerdings nicht darüber zu fahren. Irgendwie habe ich die Angst, dass es mich vorne überhaut oder dass die Federgabel das nicht packt. (ist eine Reba 120mm).

Wie ist die beste Technik sowas zu lösen? Bzw. wie taste ich mich an sowas heran? Wenn ich nämlich langsam fahre, kommt es mir doppelt schwer vor...

Das selbige tritt bei Treppen auf, allerdings habe ich mich dort schon überwunden und fahre diese - wenn auch langsam - herunter. Dort taucht die Gabel aber auch gut ein... soll ich diese schneller fahren??


viele grüße und danke
toby


----------



## knallerkay (16. September 2011)

Also, steile Stellen (ohne Wurzeln) sollten auf jedenfall mit deinem Rad gehen. Ich fahre bei sowas langsam an. Schaue mir an wo ich lang muss und fahr dann rein und versuche nicht zu schnell zu werden. Das klappte eigentlich immer ganz gut. Gleichgewicht beim langsam fahren gehört aber dazu.


Die Wurzeln... Langsam fahren. Vorderrad hoch ziehen und Hinterrad nach ziehen? Wenn Du langsam bist sollte es so gehen. Aber die Angst kann ich verstehen. Vorne rüber ist Sch**** 

Das sind die Sachen die ich als noch nicht wirklich guter Fahrer so mache...

Edit: Wenn du Schiss hast, dann lass die Stellen und such dir andere um dich ran zu tasten. Das ist meist besser. Auch wenn es evtl nicht so Männlich ist. Aber Angst ist ja nun mal ein Schutzreflex, der nicht aus Spaß da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

danke dir für deine antwort! ja die angst ))

Also Vorderrad hochheben und Hinterrad nachziehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - ich glaube ich vertraue der Technik nicht.... Müsste einen Biker der sowas mal fährt in live sehen.... 

dann habe ich noch einen irrglaube aus vergangenen zeiten... wieviel bodenfreiheit habe ich nun eigentlich? Muss man sich über sowas bei moderaten Wurzeln etc überhaupt gedanken machen?


----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

Wenn's steil ist und der Fahrer technisch eher unerfahren, ist Vorderrad hochziehen schwierig, und Hinterrad nachziehen Essig 

Besser erst mal einfach kurz die Gabel entlasten beim Drüberrollen (also Körpergewicht etwas nach hinten, aber ja nicht aufs Hinterrad setzen ). Vorderrad Bremse kurz auf (sehr wichtig, vor allem wenn die Wurzeln nass sind). Sobald das Vorderrad drüber ist, Vorderradbremse wieder zu und geschafft... das Hinterrad kommt von alleine nach. 
Auf dem Video sieht es so aus, als wären die "Wurzel- und steil"-Passagen recht isolierte, kurze Stellen, und danach ausreichend flacher Auslauf. Richtig?

In dem Fall wäre die "Übung", um sich erst mal zu trauen und die Stelle in Angriff zu nehmen, einfach mal kurz drüber laufen zu lassen. Das Rad packt das schon, mehr Federweg brauchst du da nicht. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert und macht es dadurch einfacher. Schau dir die Stellen vorher an, und such dir die Linie aus, bei der du die Wurzeln möglichst senkrecht überfährst. Bei Trockenem ist auch eine schräg überfahrene Wurzel kein Thema, aber wenn es Feucht wird (ein nasser Reifen genügt) rutschst du umso schneller weg, je schräger du die Wurzel überfährst.
Wenn die Stelle geknackt ist, und du siehst, dass es geht, wäre aber auf jeden Fall die nächste Übung, das ganze so langsam wie möglich durchzufahren. Das ist oft schwieriger, aber du kannst jeden einzelnen Bewegungsablauf kontrolliert ausführen und dich auf die Balance auf dem Rad konzentrieren. Wenn's langsam sicher klappt ist es schnell dann ein Kinderspiel!

PS: Bodenfreiheit sollten die meisten Fullys genug haben  Das wird erst ein Thema bei (sehr) hochstehenden Sachen oder über-Naben-hohen Stufen.





Ok, ich hab kein großes KB sondern einen Bash, aber das war noch meilenweit vom Aufsetzen entfernt!

Wenn du dir ganz unsicher bist, schieb das Rad halt erst mal drüber, so wie du fahren würdest, und zieh dann noch 1-2 cm für den zusätzlichen Sag ab (Tretlager kommt tiefer, wenn du drauf sitzt)


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

sensationelle antwort!!! herzlichen dank dafür.

also wenn ich mich etwas nachhinten lehne, meinst du das das vorderrad es packt? kenn das von früher ohne federgabel (oder mit schlechter) da wollte man drüber und is hängen geblieben, dafür habe ich angst :-(((


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2011)

> Wie ist die beste Technik sowas zu lösen? Bzw. wie taste ich mich an sowas heran? *Wenn ich nämlich langsam fahre, kommt es mir doppelt schwer vor*...



Deswegen ist es wichtig, dass du Balance-Übungen in dein Fahrtechniktraining einbaust, denn diese sind die Grundlage für gelungene Fahrmanöver in technischen und langsamen Passagen. Da ist es auch für den Kopf wichtig, dass man sein Bike stets auch bei langsamer Fahrt oder Stillstand voll unter Kontrolle hat!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
Marc


----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

> also wenn ich mich etwas nachhinten lehne, meinst du das das vorderrad es packt? kenn das von früher ohne federgabel (oder mit schlechter) da wollte man drüber und is hängen geblieben, dafür habe ich angst :-(((



Wenn du nicht noch eine alte Elastomergabel hast, am besten mit verhärtetem Elastomer, dann packt die das sicherlich 
Ist schon recht beeindruckend, was "moderne" Fullys alles können. Ich taste mich immer noch vor, und Erlebnisse, bei denen das Material und nicht der Mut des Fahrers die Grenze ist, sind viel seltener als andersrum 

Um auszuprobieren, was geht, such dir evtl eine Stelle, vor der du nicht so Angst hast. Z.B. ein querliegender Baumstamm. Vielleicht findest du ja mehrere, von dünn nach dick. Dann versuchst du da einfach mal langsam drüber zu rollen, ohne das Vorderrad zu lupfen oder sonst was zu machen. Ist jetzt nicht die beste Fahrtechnik-Übung  aber du gewinnst Vertrauen in deine Gabel und kannst testen, wo die Grenzen vom Material sind.


----------



## knallerkay (16. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn's steil ist und der Fahrer technisch eher unerfahren, ist Vorderrad hochziehen schwierig, und Hinterrad nachziehen Essig



Ach verdammt... Ich hab das so verstanden das es 2 Unterschiedliche Stellen sind. Und in dem Video sah es nicht so steil aus (Was aber gern auch teuschen mag, Videos sind da ja eher schwerer ein zu stufen). 

Dann ist es wirklich nicht so einfach mit dem Rad hoch ziehen. Da sind die Sachen die Scylla schrieb besser. 

Sorry fürs falsch verstehen.


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

@scylla
Deine Beiträge zaubern mir ein lächeln ins gesicht ;-). irgendwie sehr motivierend.
dann werde ich das mal tun - mal sehen wie sich die gabel verhält... 

wäre ein fahrtechnik-training zu empfehlen? einfach mal um die basics zu kennen?
bzw. zu vertiefen (ganz so schlecht bin ich auch nicht )...

@marc b
alles klar! werde ich machen... balance übungen im stand? bzw. passagen auch immer mal langsam fahren?

grüße


----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> wäre ein fahrtechnik-training zu empfehlen? einfach mal um die basics zu kennen?
> bzw. zu vertiefen (ganz so schlecht bin ich auch nicht )...



Ein Fahrtechnik-Training kann eigentlich nie schaden. Ob es wirklich hilft, kommt stark darauf an, wie die Gruppe im Training zusammengesetzt ist (das entscheidet oft, was geübt wird), wie gut der Trainer ist, etc. ...
Um zu sehen, was geht, bzw. mutiger zu werden, ist es schon deswegen nicht schlecht, weil du da oft "Gruppendynamik" hast, und jemanden, der es vormacht. Üben musst du in jedem Fall allein, aber du bekommst schon mal Tipps, wie und was.
Da du ja eh schon viel Bike-Erfahrung zu haben scheinst -> Fortgeschrittenen-Technik-Training, und am besten vorher mit dem Trainer abklären, was die Voraussetzungen sind und was gelernt werden soll. Sonst könnte es schnell fade werden.

Ich persönlich finde es aber hilfreicher, einfach mit technisch stärkeren Fahrern zu fahren, und mir ganz nebenbei von denen was abzuschauen, oder mal nach Tipps zu fragen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man dann gleich auf den Hometrails fährt, und genau zu den Stellen, die einen ärgern, Hilfe bekommt. Oftmals lernt man ja auch einfach beim in der Gruppe fahren was voneinander (jeder hat andere Stärken und Schwächen), und es ist enspannter und einfach "spielerischer" als bei einem speziellen Technik-Training.


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde im FÃ¼rther Stadtwald / Alte Veste      - YouTube.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich die Angst, dass es mich vorne überhaut oder dass die Federgabel das nicht packt. (ist eine Reba 120mm).



"geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit." 

ist ja auch kein beinbruch, wenn es die federgabel "nicht packt". ein durchschlag wird sie nicht zerstören, und die zugstufe dämpft ja schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (16. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich etwas nachhinten lehne, meinst du das das vorderrad es packt? kenn das von früher ohne federgabel (oder mit schlechter) da wollte man drüber und is hängen geblieben, dafür habe ich angst :-(((


Wichtig ist, nicht passiv auf dem Rad zu sitzen (stehen). Die Federung ist nur als Unterstützung da, nicht um die Arbeit allein zu machen. Solange es kein Baumstamm ist, muss man das Vorderrad eigentlich gar nicht aktiv hochheben, sondern nur entlasten, in dem man den Lenker locker zum Oberkörper zieht, danach zum Bremsen oder Lenken wieder Druck auf das VR geben.


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

danke. wo wir schon wieder bei der nächsten frage wären:
wie bemerke ich einen "durchschlag"? ist die federgabel dagegen gesichert? 
ich glaube meine ängste sind wirklich technischer natur )

ihr meint also ich kann einfach auf einen baumstamm zufahren? gewicht bissl nachhinten damit das vr entlastet ist und den rest macht die gabel? das wäre ja wahnsinn


----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

durchschlag passiert nur bei extremen belastungen. wenn das passiert, wirst du es bemerken (ist halt ein "harter" anschlag dann, und macht sich auch geräuschlich bemerkbar) 
oft ist in gabeln und dämpfern ein sehr hartes elastomer drin, oder ein sonstig gearteter durchschlagschutz, das einen durchschag verhindern soll. das muss erst mal komprimiert werden, vor die gabel tatsächlich auf "anschlag" geht. meistens bekommst du das aber nicht hin, weshalb auch üblicherweise selbst bei guter hubausnutzung noch 5-10mm (je nach gabel/dämpfer) restfederweg "stehen" bleiben, was eben diesem durchschlagschutz entspricht. 
selbst wenn es mal zum durchschlag kommt... das muss gabel und dämpfer ab können. ständig sollte es halt nicht passieren, aber 1-2 mal ist kein beinbruch. 

zum (dünnen) baumstamm: genau so meinte ich 
einfach drauf zufahren und schauen, was passiert. du wirst erstaunt sein 
die nächste stufe ist dann halt so wie berkel sagt: bisschen selbst mitarbeiten. der leichte zug am lenker kommt beim nach hinten gehen mit dem körper eigentlich automatisch.
wenn's ein richtig großer stamm ist, funktioniert das natürlich nicht mehr. da musst du dann schon das vorderrad (und hinterrad) richtig lupfen. alles kann die federung halt nicht, aber sie kann mehr, als du ihr momentan zutraust.


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

super! das werde ich mal probieren... danke hierfür.
ich sehe schon, ich muss manchmal einfach drüber fahren, dann seh ich alles weitere .

nächstes thema: die kurvenfahrt (stoppt mich wenn ich nerve P).
ich habe schon probiert, das kurvenäußere rad zu belasten und das kurveninnere ende des lenkers nach unten zu drücken.. allerdings bin ich mir mit meinem körperschwerpunkt nicht einig... ist es normal, wenn ich recht rasant eine moderate senkung fahre, ihn nach hinten zu schieben? fühlt sich sicherer an?
zum kurvenfahren: was passiert maximal wenn ich zu sehr in die kurve gehe? rutscht as bike dann weg (wäre ja erstmal nicht so schlimm) oder besteht die chance auf wegrutschen gar nicht so schnell (nobby nic reifen mit ca. 3 bar auf 113kg körpergewicht)?

danke euch!


----------



## Havoc2k (16. September 2011)

mit der senke stimmt schon, wenns runter geht nach hinten, damit halt wieder normales gleichgewicht da ist, und dann eben wenns hoch geht leicht nach vorn damit dir das bike vorne nicht entgegen kommt.

mit der kurve auch, die reifen haben viel gripp auf waldboden oder anderen böden bei denen sich die stollen schön im boden festkrallen können. anderst sieht es bei sandigen boden aus, oder noch schlimmer schotter, da neigt das durchaus zum seitlich weg rutschen.

in kurven gilt aber eh generell, gewicht auf das kurven äußere pedal, das sorgt für zusätzlich grip und das vorderrad mit dem gewicht eher mehr runterdrücken als das hinterad. rutscht du vorn weg, gehts dahin, rutscht du hinten kannst das oft noch abfangen, da driftest eher als das du dich gleich langmachst 

mfg


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

also gut, dass sind jetzt mal fundierende theorieansätze. werde die mal dieses wochenende in die praxis umsetzen und mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt.  halte euch einfach mla auf dem laufenden. vermutlich is der "schiss" das größte problem und das fehlende vertrauen in die technik.

gibt es sonst noch sinnvolle grundtechniken? wie verhält es sich bei einem sprung? soll ich das bike aktiv hochziehen (fahre mit klickies)? oder einfach über die schanze springen und die physik den rest erledigen lassen?
habe schon mehrfach erlebt, wenn ich das fahrrad aktiv springe, dass es mir gerne das gewicht nach vorn haut oder das fahrrad sich in der flugposition seitlich neigt. (fühlt sich unangenehm an...).

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> gibt es sonst noch sinnvolle grundtechniken? wie verhält es sich bei einem sprung? soll ich das bike aktiv hochziehen (fahre mit klickies)? oder einfach über die schanze springen und die physik den rest erledigen lassen?
> habe schon mehrfach erlebt, wenn ich das fahrrad aktiv springe, dass es mir gerne das gewicht nach vorn haut oder das fahrrad sich in der flugposition seitlich neigt. (fühlt sich unangenehm an...).
> 
> grüße



kommt auf den sprung an.
wenn es ein kicker ist (also recht steil nach oben) musst du kaum hochziehen und "abspringen", da du dich sonst zu sehr nach oben katapultierst. das erledigt die absprungrampe. 
ebenso wenn es ein drop ist mit steiler lande-rampe. da gehst du nur minimal nach hinten, ziehst aber nicht aktiv hoch, so dass dein vorderrad quasi nach unten kommt und du in der steilen landung mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig aufkommst. 
hochziehen musst du bei nicht ausreichend nach oben geneigten absprungrampen mit recht flacher landezone, oder bei langsamem anfahrtstempo. 

wenn sich dein rad seitlich schief zieht, dann ziehst du wahrscheinlich beim absprung mit einer hand mehr als mit der anderen am lenker. also üben, gleichmäßiger zu ziehen.


----------



## tobyv (16. September 2011)

scylla, kann man dich buchen? P


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2011)

und was kriegt man für nen fuffi?


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2011)

Bist du sicher, daß du 3 bar brauchst um keine Durchschläge zu kassieren? Je niedriger der Reifendruck, um so weniger Schwung brauchst du, um nicht an Wurzeln steckenzubleiben.
Je langsamer du bist, um so mehr musst du das jeweils über die Wurzel rollende Rad entlasten bzw. (bei sehr hohen Wurzeln) sogar in die Luft bekommen. (Letzteres erfordert mit einem gefederten Bike übrigens mehr Fahrtechnik als mit einem ungefederten.)


----------



## RaceKing (16. September 2011)

so ich geb dann auch mal meine meinung ab 

also das allerwichtigste beim bergabfahren bzw. generell im gelände ist die lockerheit. man muss versuchen wirklich locker auf dem rad zu stehen, sonst wird das nix. ich weiß dass das nicht immer geht und eine zeit dauert aber das ist die grundvorraussetzung. 
was im gelände wie gesagt auch riesige vorteile bringt ist den sattel zu versenken. musste mich da anfangs auch dran gewöhnen weil ein zusätzlicher "fixpunkt" gefehlt hat, aber man hat einfach eine viel größere bewegungsfreiheit. 

zum federweg: ich bin gestern eine treppe gesprungen, gute 1m meter hoch. ich habe auch eine 120mm reba. hat mich auch einige überwindung gekostet, hatte auch angst um mein rad, aber das steckt das locker weg. hatte noch nicht mal einen durchschlag. die technik am rad ist, wie ich auch immer wieder feststellen muss, eins von den geringeren problemen 

hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## Chrige (17. September 2011)

Gebe meinen Senf auch noch dazu :
Ich kenne dein Problem, zuwenig Vertrauen in die Technik zu haben. Ich bin Anfangs Saison x-mal bei Wurzeln etc. abgestiegen. Plötzlich hat es klick gemacht und jetzt fahre ich praktisch alles (habe übrigens ein Racefully mit nur 100mm Federweg). Irgendwie habe ich mir einfach gesagt, dass ich ein Mountainbike habe und diese Räder ja nicht fürs Strassen fahren gebaut wurden. Zudem war ich mal mit der Verkäuferin von meinem Bikeshop unterwegs. Als ich dann unsicher wurde, meinte sie, dass dieses Bike bestimmt nicht der limitierende Faktor ist.
Ich würde mich an die Tipps von scylla halten und einfach üben, üben, üben. Vielleicht beginnst du mit einer leichteren Stelle. Du wirst sehen, dass die jetzige Angststelle plötzlich geht (da kommt mir gerade in den Sinn, dass ich meinen Angsttrail vom Frühling nochmals probieren möchte )
Für Sprünge kann ich dir keinen Rat geben, da ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe und dafür dann vielleicht doch mal noch ein anderes Bike haben müsste.


----------



## tobyv (19. September 2011)

hellau alle zusammen,

möchte euch nach euren super tipps mal bissl praxis erfahrung mitteilen.
ich war nun am sonntag und heute im wald und siehe da... es klappt schon besser.

bin diesmal bisschen absichtlich über die wurzeln gefahren und gewinne nun immer mehr vertrauen in das fahrwerk. habe dann ausm fox rp23 dämpfer noch bisschen luft rausgelassen und war erstaunt was er in der offenen stellung leistet. treppen fahre ich nun fast angstfrei runter, ich freue mich quasi schon, wenn ich bissl "gas" geben kann und das bike mit meinem körper eins wird .

danke nochmals für eure wertvollen tipps.
nun zu einem neuen thema ;-): wenn ich relativ rasant eine abfahrt fahre und dann in einer langgezogenen kurve bremsen muss, bekomme ich das typische "renn-auto-nicht-abs-problem" und zwar drifte ich immer mehr aus der spur und bringe das fahrrad aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht wieder in die kurve...
könnt ihr mir die kurvenfahrt nochmal bissl erklären? mir fällt innerhalb einer abfahrt es auch ziemlcih schwer aus meiner waage (pedale) in das ungleichgewicht überzugehen...

wie löst ihr relativ steile und schnelle kurven wenn ihr bremsen aufgrund von wurzeln oder löchern müsst?

vg


----------



## Michi17 (19. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage ;-).
> Gestern fuhr ich einen Trail im Fürther Stadtwald an der Alten Veste.
> ...



Danke für das Video!!!
Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.
Dort haben wir vor über 20 Jahren mit dem RSV-Zirndorf und Robby Löw das erste Mountainbike-Rennen veranstaltet.
Übrigens ohne Federgabel.....die gab es noch nicht so wirklich funktionstüchtig.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Chrige (20. September 2011)

Bin nicht gerade die Kurvenspezialistin. Trotzdem mal meine Tipps, die ich anwende: 
- Versuche vor der Kurve abzubremsen und das Rad dann in der Kurve fahren zu lassen
- Druck auf die äussere Pedale. Das bringt wenigstens bei mir ziemlich viel.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2011)

schön, dass es schon besser klappt 



tobyv schrieb:


> und zwar drifte ich immer mehr aus der spur und bringe das fahrrad aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht wieder in die kurve...



wenn du unkontrolliert rausdriftest bis du entweder zu schnell oder gibtst nicht genug druck aufs fahrrad.
wie chrige schon sagte: vor der kurve auf die "richtige" kurvengeschwindigkeit abbremsen. nicht, wenn du schon drin bist! in der kurve die bremse dann höchstens nur noch mitschleifen lassen, aber nicht mehr wirklich abbremsen.
versuche, möglichst das fahrrad zu kippen, und nicht so sehr dich. also nicht wie beim rennradfahren in einer linie mit dem rad zu bleiben, sondern den oberkörper möglichst aufrecht, und den lenker unter dir wegdrücken so dass sich das rad schief legt. dabei den kurvenäußeren fuß nach unten drücken. so bekommst du druck auf die reifen, so dass die seitenstollen schön in den untergrund greifen können. wenn du die füße in der "ausgangsstellung", also waagerecht auf den pedalen lässt, rutschen die reifen viel schneller weg. wenn das rad anfängt "abzukippen", kannst du mit den kurveninneren bein mit dem knie am oberrohr gegendrücken. 
ganz wichtig auch hier: zentral über dem rad bleiben, nicht zu stark nach hinten gehen. wenn du zu weit hinten bist, bekommt das vorderrad keinen druck (den brauchst du, da du ja damit lenken willst) und beginnt früh wegzurutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. September 2011)

Bin aus der Gegend und kenne die Stelle mit den "bösen" Wurzeln. 

120mm sind da mehr als ausreichend auch mit dem Hardtail kann man da fahren. 

Ich empfehle Dir einfach mal hier teilzunehmen.  bikeactivities
Schaden tut das nicht und kostet kein Vermögen. War selbst schon mal dabei vor 3 Jahren oder so.


----------



## jan84 (20. September 2011)

Zu den Kurvenfahrten, neben dem was Scylla schon schrieb:
Vertrau deinen Reifen. Die haben - wenn man das Rad unter sich legt und die Finger von der Vorderradbremse lässt - mehr Grip als man denkt. Ausreichend niedrigen Druck (mit Tubeless / Latexschläuchen ein Durchschlag pro Tour als Zielwert, mit weniger robusten Schläuchen geradeso keinen Durchschlag) vorausgesetzt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tobyv (20. September 2011)

bitte bitte .

jo die technik ist mittlerweile schon wahnsinn... traue meinem bike immermehr zu, dass ist einfach toll wie es damit umgeht. 

wir haben nun ein fisheye und blitze bestellt und wollen demnächst mal ein kleines fotoshooting machen, ich stell dir bilder dann hier auch mal rein. der ein oder andere lokalist wird sich daran wieder erinnern ;-)


----------



## tobyv (20. September 2011)

ah, dass ist eine sehr gute info.
also nicht mit in die kurve legen sondern das fahrrad in die kurve legen? also bewusst in die kurve drücken und eine möglichst aufrechte position über dem untergrund?

werde ich glatt mal probieren...

ja die wurzeln werde ich mir in nächster zeit nochmal ansehen und mal schauen ob ich dann drüber komme... momentan versuche ich mir eine strecke im stadtwald auszukundschaften, mit einigen treppenabfahrten (vitaparcours) etc...

lg


----------



## RaceKing (20. September 2011)

Fabien Barel hat mal gesagt, bei einer Kurvendurchfahrt das äußere Pedal nach unten und vom kurvenäußeren Fuß die Ferse "hängen" lassen. Bringt mir persönlich viel weils einfach noch wesentlich mehr Grip gibt als wenn man den Fuß einfach waagrecht stehen lässt.


----------



## tobyv (21. September 2011)

jo... die technik selbst setze ich so um, allerdings fehlt mir noch der mut mich richtig reinzulegen... mir hilft es auch ein bisschen das kurveninnere knie reinzulegen.

gestern das erste mal alle treppen im fürther stadtwald gefahren... ein geiles gefühl


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2011)

Drehst du in Kurven bewusst den Oberkörper, wo guckst du bei der Kurvenfahrt hin? Bei der Einfahrt Schultern und Hüfte in Kurvenrichtung drehen, sobald klar ist dass die Kurve fahrbar ist und die Anfahrtslinie passt zum Kurvenausgang schauen und sich nichtmehr mit den Details in der Kurve auseinandersetzen... An dem was direkt vor deinem Rad passiert kannst du jetzt eh Nichts mehr ändern, du kannst es höchstens noch durch Panikbremsungen ("Der Baumstumpf sieht aber böse aus") "versauen". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Guru (21. September 2011)

Drücken: bsp1

Legen: bsp1 (jaja, das isn anlieger, ich weiß)

Weder Fich noch Fleich: bsp2

Und nochn Video zum Drücken. Heißt das inzwischen "countersteering"? Egal, Technik ist seit 20 Jahren die gleiche.

Ab 1:35 gehts los. Ab 4:20 Action. Achtung, Kaugummienglisch


----------



## Reddi (21. September 2011)

Scylla, hast du auch ein Hausmittel, wenn generell bei eder schwierigen Situation der erste Gedanke ist "bloß nicht stürzen"? Ist paradox, auf den paar Trails die ich in-und auswendig kenne (früher gut 4-5mal die Woche gefahren) bin ich sauschnell, aber wenn auf weniger bekanntem Terrain unterwegs bin, hat es sich mit dem Lockersein... Heißt: Wenn in der Kurve das Gefühl kommt, die Reifen halten es nicht mehr 100%ig, dann sehe ich zu dass ich möglichst sicher schnell langsamer werde oder aus der Kurve raus komme. Wenn es steil bergab geht, ist ebenfalls dann Schluss wenn die Reifen die Traktion verlieren. Das Gefälle ist dann erstmal das geringere Problem... 
Von Sprüngen fange ich gar nicht erst an, 10cm hoch bei ebenem Grund mache ich noch mit, aber wenns im Gefälle zwischendurch mal n Stück senkrecht geht... da graust es mir einfach, was passieren kann wenn ich falsch lande (so gering die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ist, sie ist da). Bei Treppen ist dieses gefühlte "runterfallen-stopp-runterfallen-stopp" eine echte Qual, ich muss mich schon bei flachen trockenen Treppen zwingen. 

Macht mir wer Mut? Bin dieses Jahr schon häufiger als sonst geflogen, weil ich mir zu viel getraut habe (jetzt schiebe ich eben häufiger und falle weniger, die Knochen danken)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (21. September 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> Legen: bsp1 (jaja, das isn anlieger, ich weiß)
> 
> Keine Ahnung, warum manche Leute damit kein Problem haben - ich hätte Schiss dass mir die Räder wegrutschen und ich mit Vollgas über die Kante segle...


----------



## tobyv (21. September 2011)

ehm zum thema treppen, kann ich dir einen tipp geben... (jetzt )

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass die treppen unter folgenden bedingungen sehr einfach bzw. kontrollliert zu fahren sind:

1) Gewicht möglichst weit hinten (nicht dass dich deine Federgabel vorne gleich weg katapultiert)
2) Geschwindigkeit möglichst hoch ca. 7 kmh, umso langsamer umso mehr federst und tauchst du ein
3) Geschwindigkeit so wählen, dass es kontrolliert und koordiniert bleibt
4) Bremsen wohl dosiert einsetzen, mindestens so, dass die räder nicht blockieren (also kein blockierendes hinterrad mitschleifen...
5) Vor den Treppen nochmal bewusst machen, dass das Fahrrad gut was wegsteckt
6) Ganz wichtig: Nach erfolgreichem Versuch: Stolz sein! Und sich seinen eigenen Erfolg zugestehen 
7) Hochschieben und nochmal 

Frage: Was für ein Bike fährst du?

Also so gehe ich es an


----------



## dubbel (21. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Guru schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Legen: bsp1 (jaja, das isn anlieger, ich weiß)
> ...



wegrutschen wird da nichts, das ist ja - relativ zum untergrund - kaum schräglage:







"kaum schräglage" heisst: kippe ich die kurve in die horizontale, sieht's so aus:


----------



## tobyv (21. September 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> Drücken: bsp1
> 
> Legen: bsp1 (jaja, das isn anlieger, ich weiß)
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja schon gut aus, allerdings haben die biker auch immer einen untergrund gegen welchen die sich seitlich neigen können... ich meine auch die fahrtechnik auf einer flachen stelle (keine erhöhung)...

danke und grüße


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

tobyv schrieb:


> ehm zum thema treppen, kann ich dir einen tipp geben... (jetzt )
> 
> ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass die treppen unter folgenden bedingungen sehr einfach bzw. kontrollliert zu fahren sind:
> 
> ...



Ok, für den Anfang geht's so sehr gut 
Wenn du jetzt noch richtig sicher werden willst, lass das mit der Geschwindigkeit weg und ebenso das mit dem möglichst weit nach hinten gehen (das ist eigentlich auch mit Geschwindigkeit nicht gut, aber es gibt für den Anfang erst mal Sicherheit, darum ist's erst mal gut so... aber bloß nicht dauerhaft angewöhnen ). Also sehr langsam, mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit die Treppen runter und dabei sehr zentral auf dem Rad bleiben. Wenn du merkst, dass der "Kipp-Punkt" nach vorne noch lange nicht erreicht ist, beim nächsten Versuch ruhig noch ein Stück weiter vorne bleiben. Unten an der Treppe bestenfalls noch versuchen, kurz stehen zu bleiben, während das Hinterrad noch auf den Stufen ist.
(Den Tipp hab ich übrigens von jan84, und ich muss sagen, der war richtig gut )
Das mit dem Stolz sein aber auf jeden Fall anfügen 

Kurven: Anlieger mit Reinlegen (so wie auf dem Bild oben... Körper in Linie zum Rad), flache Kurven ohne Anlieger mit Reindrücken (also Rad kippen, selber eher aufrecht bleiben)! So wie guru schon sagte

@redlion
hmmm, wenn ich da ein Hausmittel hätte, wäre mir selber auch schon geholfen. Ich fahr ja auch viel zu oft Sachen nicht, obwohl sie fahrtechnisch kein Problem darstellen würden (und ich das auch weiß), einfach weil ich mich nicht traue 
Das Einzige, was da hilft ist bei mir Gruppendynamik bzw. jemand der's vorfährt, und an schwierigen, abschüssigen Stellen auch wenn jemand spottet (also da steht und sichert). 
Wenn's aber so ist, dass du gar nicht so recht weißt, ob du es überhaupt kannst, und dich daher nicht traust, hör auf deine Angst . Die ist manchmal auch ganz hilfreich. Lieber erst mal üben. Z.B. Balance und Kontrolle über die Bremse. Gerade in Steilstücken finde ich es extrem hilfreich, zu wissen, dass ich jederzeit und überall kontrolliert anhalten kann! Unbekannte Stellen, wo ich durch "muss", also nicht abbrechen kann, fahr ich nicht. Also übe ich, besser anhalten zu können, dadurch fahre ich im Zweifelsfall auch mehr bzw. versuche es überhaupt erst. Hört sich trivial an, ist aber oft nicht einfach... Bsp. auf einer steilen Treppe anhalten und absteigen. Ebenso hilfreich ist es, auf dem Rad stillstehen zu können, um eine schwierige Stelle (z.B. Absatz, von dem man von weiter weg nicht sehen kann, wie hoch er ist) langsam anrollen zu können, im Zweifelsfall kurz stehen zu bleiben und eine Linie zu überlegen, und dann erst flüssig weiter zu fahren. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich aber: Lieber mal mit Stolz schieben als halsbrecherisch zu fahren und hinterher die Knochen zusammenflicken zu lassen


----------



## dubbel (21. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich aber: Lieber mal mit Stolz schieben als halsbrecherisch zu fahren und hinterher die Knochen zusammenflicken zu lassen


aber nein: 
pain is temporary, glory is forever - so ne fraktur is ja schliesslich kein beinbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber nein:
> pain is temporary, glory is forever - so ne fraktur is ja schliesslich kein beinbruch.


----------



## Reddi (21. September 2011)

Bike ist n 29er Hardtail mir 100mm Reba. Bis vor zwei Monaten dachte ich, das Bike wirft mich nie ab - und dann in einer Woche gleich dreimal, wobei ich beim letzen Mal Glück hatte dass es bei ner 10cm langen Narbe geblieben ist. 
Das mit dem stehen bleiben werde ich mal ausprobieren, das klingt gut. Mal sehen ob ich mich weiter nach vorne traue... 

@dubbel... ich bin jetzt 18, will noch so 70-80 Jahre leben. da riskiere ich bei meinen Knochen lieber nichts. Außer es kann mir jemand garantieren dass ich niemals werde zusehen müssen, wie andere biken, ohne selbst zu können/dürfen.


----------



## mr.j0e (22. September 2011)

Immer dieses deutsche Sicherheitsfetischistendenken.
Stürzen gehört zum Sport dazu, Punkt. Das ist beim Mountainbiken so und selbst bei den Straßen-und Bahnradsportlern.
Wenn du einen Sport ohne Risiko suchst spiel Hallenhalma.

Ich wette jeden hier, der schon länger als ein Jahr auf Trails unterwegs ist hat es aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen schonmal gelegt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du dir (wenn du mit Helm unterwegs bist) den Hals brichst weil du auf Waldboden fällst oder im Rollstuhl landest ist geringer als wenn du regelmäßig am Straßenverkehr teilnimmst.

Frag mal wie viele Todesfälle oder Stürze mit bleibender Behinderung es in den letzten Jahren im Weltcup gab, da gibts mWn keinen einzigen und die Jungs/Mädels stürzen unter Garantie mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten und auf böseren Strecken als du (egal ob CC, 4x oder DH).

Dein Körper hält mehr aus als du denkst, der ist nämlich nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## Michi17 (22. September 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Immer dieses deutsche Sicherheitsfetischistendenken.
> Stürzen gehört zum Sport dazu, Punkt. Das ist beim Mountainbiken so und selbst bei den Straßen-und Bahnradsportlern.
> Wenn du einen Sport ohne Risiko suchst spiel Hallenhalma.
> 
> Dein Körper hält mehr aus als du denkst, der ist nämlich nicht aus Zucker.



Das liest sich wie eine Aufforderung zur Selbstüberschätzung.

Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, wo seinen Fähigkeiten enden und wie er sich vernünfig, ohne gesundheitlich Schaden zu nehmen weiter entwickelt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (22. September 2011)

Beim Stürzen ist eine gewisse Lernkurve sicher von Vorteil. 
Vor allem das richtige Abrollen des Körpers sollte man irgendwie üben bevor man es wirklich braucht. 

Wer sich nie waffelt bekommts auch nicht gebacken (sorry fürs kalauern  )


----------



## mr.j0e (22. September 2011)

Michi17 schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie eine Aufforderung zur Selbstüberschätzung.
> 
> Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, wo seinen Fähigkeiten enden und wie er sich vernünfig, ohne gesundheitlich Schaden zu nehmen weiter entwickelt.
> 
> ...



Natürlich, aber ich halte dieses übertriebene "Ich will noch 70-80 Jahre leben und deswegen gehe ich lieber kein Risiko ein"-Gerede für deutscher als Schweinebraten mit Sauerkraut.
*Ich* finde man sollte halt auch mal was riskieren im Leben/beim Biken und wenn man sich dabei ablegt ist das auch kein Beinbruch weil es wie gesagt zum Sport dazugehört.


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Sport ohne Risiko suchst spiel Hallenhalma.



Ja, Biken ist gefährlich.
Das sollte auch jedem bewusst sein.
Trotzdem braucht man kein unnötiges Risiko eingehen nur um ach so mutig überall runter zu shreddern. Und wenn der Kopf zu einer Situation "nein" sagt, dann hat das auch oft einen Grund! Also lieber manchmal nochmal nachdenken, was man tut. Vor allem, weil man unter Druck oder Angst schnell verkrampft und dann Fehler macht, die erst Recht zum Sturz führen. 

Ich habe noch nie einen Trail weglaufen sehen 
Oft ist es ja so, dass man, wenn die Fahrtechnik sich weiter entwickelt hat oder die Sicherheit gestiegen ist, eine frühere Angststelle einfach irgendwann fährt ohne sich was dabei zu denken. 
Wenn der Schi$$ zu groß ist, kann man's also auch einfach auf ein anderes Mal vertagen


----------



## Michi17 (22. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, Biken ist gefährlich.
> Das sollte auch jedem bewusst sein.
> Trotzdem braucht man kein unnötiges Risiko eingehen nur um ach so mutig überall runter zu shreddern. Und wenn der Kopf zu einer Situation "nein" sagt, dann hat das auch oft einen Grund! Also lieber manchmal nochmal nachdenken, was man tut. Vor allem, weil man unter Druck oder Angst schnell verkrampft und dann Fehler macht, die erst Recht zum Sturz führen.
> 
> ...



Klingt vernünftig!

Ein kleines Beispiel aus meiner (Weichei)Praxis:
Als ich so richtiganfing mit dem MTB die Berge zu erobern, hab ich mir erst mal eine Gustav M ans Rad geschraubt (vorne 203, hinten 185mm) mit etwas Fahrpraxis fahre ich nun völlig problemlos eine XX mit 160/160 bei 83KG Körpergewicht. Das wäre vor 2 Jahren sicher in die Hose gegangen.
Davon abgesehen muß ich einsehen, dass ich bei meiner Körpergröße (190 cm) etwas ungünstigere Voraussetzungen habe als mein Kumpel mit 178cm.

Danke für eure Gedul
Michael


----------



## tobyv (22. September 2011)

Angst haben ist in Ordnung. Aber die Angst bestimmen lassen ist nicht in Ordnung.
Gehe es objektiv und nüchtern an, denke dir den schlimmsten Fall (realistisch) und probiere es langsam. So mache es ich zumindest.

Sicherlich gibt es Risikofaktoren, aber wie mr.j0e schon geschrieben hat, kann man die nur in besagter Sportart ausgrenzen .


----------



## Reddi (22. September 2011)

Ja, mr.J0e, und es kann auch durchaus sein dass das letzte was ich im Leben sehe, eine Tafel im Schulhaus ist. 

Ich bekomme immer wieder gesagt: Gesäß zukneifen und einfach ab durch die Mitte, dann merkst du das es nichts schlimmes ist. Aber das kann ich einfach nicht. Ich gehe auch sehr ungern über Glatteis, und wenn ein Fuß auch nur ein bisschen rutscht, mache ich immer erstmal wer weiß fas für Ruderbewegungen.

Das ich theoretisch tun muss, weiß ich. Bin schon mehrmals hinten vom Sattel runter gerutscht und schaffs bei der Hälfte meiner Stürze, ordendlich abzurollen. Ich weiß, dass ich notfalls auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit nur mit der Vorderbremse auf ganz-ganz-wenig-noch-weniger Strecke zum Stehen komme ohne übern Lenker zu gehen (beim Windschattenfahren ist meinem Vordermann ein Tier in die Räder gelaufen und ich bin nicht hinten rein gefahren). 

Das Problem hat nichts mit Rationalität zu tun, ich weiß dass im Normalfall nichts passiert, wenn ein Rad mal n bisschen rutscht, und ich weiß auch, dass es mitm Sitzpolster aufm Hinterreifen mehr oder weniger unmöglich ist, über den lenker zu gehen. Aber wenn der Bauch sagt "vergiss es", dann kann ich drüber nachdenken wie ich lustig bin. Mich meiner Feigheit schämen wie ich lustig bin. Mir zig technische Tipps anhören. Mir die Stelle aus jedem Winkel ansehen. Es geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (22. September 2011)

Schach ist, glaube ich, auch als Sport anerkannt. Aber da kann ich nicht Buckel raufbolzen oder ausproieren, ob ich bestimmte Steilstücke hochkomme.


----------



## tobyv (22. September 2011)

Ironman sagte:"Manchmal muss man rennen, bevor man laufen kann!".

Fahr es einfach. Schalte deinen Kopf aus.
Bitte aber erst dann, wenn du rational gesichert hast, dass es sich nicht um eine potentiell gefährliche Situation handelt, die dich zum Pflegefall macht ;-).


----------



## Chrige (22. September 2011)

Ich kann dir nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten: Sobald ich anfange nachzudenken, geht nichts mehr. Sobald ich anhalte vor einer schwierigen/steilen Stelle, kann ich gleich absteigen, da ich so oder so nicht fahren werde. Das beste für mich ist wirklich mit stärkeren Bikern zu fahren und ihnen so lange zu folgen, bis mein Kopf wirklich sagt, dass ich etwas nicht kann. So habe ich dieses Jahr enorm Fortschritte gemacht. Ich war auch zwei Wochen mit teilweise sehr starken Bikern in den Ferien und habe soviel gelernt wie nie zuvor.
Ich habe auch angefangen auf flachen Trails die Wurzeln und Steine zu suchen. Je mehr ich darüber fahre, umso einfacher geht es mir auch in steilerem Gelände.
Und falls alles nichts nützt, kannst du immernoch einen Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen. Dort habe ich auch ziemlich Sicherheit gewonnen.
Ach ja, und fallen gehört halt schon ein bisschen zum Mountainbike Sport. Das war für mich auch eine gute Erfahrung, dass ich bei gefühlten 100 Stürzen noch keine gröberen Blessuren davon getragen habe. Und auch alle Bikecracks, die ich kenne, werden in ihrem Leben nie mehr einen Mister-Bein-Contest gewinnen, da sie voll mit Schrammen sind .


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

In diesem Fall haben tobyv und chrige wohl recht!

Hast du einen "mutigen" Bike-Kumpel, der in etwa auf gleichem fahrtechnischen Niveau ist wie du? Lass den mal vorfahren, und halte einfach sein Hinterrad!
(PS: natürlich nur auf einer bekannten Strecke, die du wirklich fahren kannst, blabla... . Das soll keine Anleitung zur Selbstüberschätzung sein!)


----------



## RaceKing (22. September 2011)

ich finde risiko gehört einfach zum sport dazu. aber an schlüsselstellen muss man trotzdem ein gutes gefühl haben, sonst gehts meistens schief. hab ich heute wieder mal erfahren müssen


----------



## tobyv (22. September 2011)

korrekt . selbsteinschätzung ist das wichtigste...! umso perfekter die einschätzung umso geringer die wahrscheinlichkeit dass du fällst. potentielle zufälle wie mücke im auge oder wurzeln bewegen sich, schließ ich jetzt mal aus.

wenn du dich kennst, kennst du deine leistung - kennst du deine leistung, kennst du deine grenze. kennst du die grenze, weisst du genau ab wann es brenzlig wird 

vg
toby


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe hier schon öfter gelesen, dass Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit gibt. Das ist rein physikalisch sicher richtig, aber nicht mental. Deswegen ist mir Scyllas Aussage sympathisch:



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch richtig sicher werden willst, lass das mit der Geschwindigkeit weg und ebenso das mit dem möglichst weit nach hinten gehen (das ist eigentlich auch mit Geschwindigkeit nicht gut, aber es gibt für den Anfang erst mal Sicherheit,...). Also sehr langsam, mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit die Treppen runter und dabei sehr zentral auf dem Rad bleiben. Wenn du merkst, dass der "Kipp-Punkt" nach vorne noch lange nicht erreicht ist, beim nächsten Versuch ruhig noch ein Stück weiter vorne bleiben. Unten an der Treppe bestenfalls noch versuchen, kurz stehen zu bleiben, während das Hinterrad noch auf den Stufen ist.


Treppen sind das erste, was ich mit dem MTB fahren gelernt habe. Je langsamer ich das gemacht habe, desto sicherer wurde ich. Man nimmt auch den eigenen Körper in seiner Bewegung besser war, ebenso seinen Gleichgewichtszustand. 
Ich habe es dann auch schneller versucht. Kein wesentliches Problem, aber die Selbstwahrnehmung war fast nicht vorhanden. Plötzlich war ich unten - fertig. Kontrolle habe ich im Gegensatz zum langsamen Fahren dabei nicht gelernt.



> Das mit dem Stolz sein aber auf jeden Fall anfügen


Das ist wohl für das effektive Lernen sehr wichtig, dass man sich den Dopaminschub (auch mit Freudenschrei) nach der erfolgreichen Körperaktion auch gönnt. Dann bleibt wirklich etwas hängen.

Paul


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ja, mr.J0e, und es kann auch durchaus sein dass das letzte was ich im Leben sehe, eine Tafel im Schulhaus ist.
> 
> Ich bekomme immer wieder gesagt: Gesäß zukneifen und einfach ab durch die Mitte, dann merkst du das es nichts schlimmes ist. Aber das kann ich einfach nicht. Ich gehe auch sehr ungern über Glatteis, und wenn ein Fuß auch nur ein bisschen rutscht, mache ich immer erstmal wer weiß fas für Ruderbewegungen.
> [...]
> Das Problem hat nichts mit Rationalität zu tun, ich weiß dass im Normalfall nichts passiert, wenn ein Rad mal n bisschen rutscht, und ich weiß auch, dass es mitm Sitzpolster aufm Hinterreifen mehr oder weniger unmöglich ist, über den lenker zu gehen. Aber wenn der Bauch sagt "vergiss es", dann kann ich drüber nachdenken wie ich lustig bin. Mich meiner Feigheit schämen wie ich lustig bin. Mir zig technische Tipps anhören. Mir die Stelle aus jedem Winkel ansehen. Es geht nicht.



Das lässt sich aber nicht mit Rationalität wegdrücken. Die Zweifel sind wichtig, sie müssen nur realistisch bleiben. Man braucht einfach Routine in schwierigem Gelände, die kommt nicht in einem Jahr und auch nicht in zwei. Einfach viel Fahren, wie schon oft gesagt am besten oft mit stärkeren Fahrern und unterschiedlichen Gruppen. 

Wenn es irgendwo hakt immer genau über den Grund nachdenken. Nicht "Ich hab Angst." sondern drüber nachdenken woher die Angst kommt, welche Fähigkeit dir konkret in der Situation fehlt. Diese Fähigkeiten dann in einfacherem Gelände trainieren. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Wenn das Sitzpolster auf dem Hinterreifen ist liegst du kurz danach mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen wegrutschendem Vorderrad auf der Nase. Es ist selten so steil, dass man wirklich nennenswert hinter den Sattel muss!


----------



## dubbel (23. September 2011)

hier werden 2 sachen miteinander verwechselt bzw. in einen topf geschmissen: 
angst vorm hinfallen vs. angst davor, sich zu verletzen. 

hat jemand angst davor hinzufallen, dann sollte man an der fahrtechnik feilen, damit man sicherer auf dem rad wird und schwierige abfahrten zu fahren lernt. -> sturzgefahr wird geringer.  

hast du aber angst davor, dir wehzutun, dann solltest du tatsächlich mal (gut gepolstert, auf ner wiese) den abgang machen. dann merkst du nämlich, dass nicht jede schwierige situation mit ner dicken verletzung endet. 
die meisten langsamen purzler sind harmlos, man muss sich nur rechtzeitig vom beik lösen. also nicht unbedingt krampfhaft jede kritische situation vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggse (23. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich aber nicht mit Rationalität wegdrücken. Die Zweifel sind wichtig, sie müssen nur realistisch bleiben. Man braucht einfach Routine in schwierigem Gelände, die kommt nicht in einem Jahr und auch nicht in zwei. Einfach viel Fahren, wie schon oft gesagt am besten oft mit stärkeren Fahrern und unterschiedlichen Gruppen.
> 
> Wenn es irgendwo hakt immer genau über den Grund nachdenken. Nicht "Ich hab Angst." sondern drüber nachdenken woher die Angst kommt, welche Fähigkeit dir konkret in der Situation fehlt. Diese Fähigkeiten dann in einfacherem Gelände trainieren.



Gut gesagt

Mit hilft es oft beim ausboldern schwieriger Stellen wenn ich mir gedanklich durchspiele wie ich die Stelle fahren werde. Also erstes mal nur Anschauen, dann meist 1-2 Tage in Gedanken durchfahren und nebenbei ähnliche aber leichtere Stellen trainieren. 
Wenn du dann wieder vor Ort bist sagt dir eh meist dein Gefühl ob du es probieren sollst oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann weiter üben (gedanklich wie real). 
Was ich auch bei schwierigen Stellen gedanklich durchspiele ist der Plan B, also was mache ich, wenn beim Befahren der Stelle nicht alles so funktioniert wie gewollt. Also, zb wo wäre mein nächster Bremspunkt, wie kann ich das Bike wieder stabilisieren, wo und wie kann ich noch stehenbleiben usw.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## tobyv (23. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ja, mr.J0e, und es kann auch durchaus sein dass das letzte was ich im Leben sehe, eine Tafel im Schulhaus ist.
> 
> Ich bekomme immer wieder gesagt: Gesäß zukneifen und einfach ab durch die Mitte, dann merkst du das es nichts schlimmes ist. Aber das kann ich einfach nicht. Ich gehe auch sehr ungern über Glatteis, und wenn ein Fuß auch nur ein bisschen rutscht, mache ich immer erstmal wer weiß fas für Ruderbewegungen.
> 
> ...




... und hast du bereits schon weitere versuche unternehmen können? ;-)


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Gut gesagt
> 
> Mit hilft es oft beim ausboldern schwieriger Stellen wenn ich mir gedanklich durchspiele wie ich die Stelle fahren werde. Also erstes mal nur Anschauen, dann meist 1-2 Tage in Gedanken durchfahren und nebenbei ähnliche aber leichtere Stellen trainieren.
> Wenn du dann wieder vor Ort bist sagt dir eh meist dein Gefühl ob du es probieren sollst oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann weiter üben (gedanklich wie real).
> ...



Bei mir funktioniert sowas gar nicht. Wenn ich zu lange darüber nachdenke, oder eine Stelle zu lange anschaue, dann klappt's gar nicht mehr!
Meistens hab ich mir dann einen ganz fixen Plan im Kopf festgelegt, wo und wie ich fahren will. Wenn ich diese fixe Linie dann nicht zu 100% treffe (weil mal kurz was rutscht etc.) verunsichert mich das dann so, dass ich sofort abbreche. Da fehlt mir dann einfach die Lockerheit, spontan die Linie abzuändern oder anzupassen, bzw. dem Rad etwas Spielraum unter mir zu lassen.


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2011)

Das solltest du dir abgewöhnen. 

Man sollte sich gedanklich immer nur einen Korridor ausmachen in dem man sich mit dem Rad bewegen will, je nach Geschwindigkeit kann der schonmal nen Meter breit (/komplette Trailbreite) sein. Wo das Rad innerhalb des Korridors fährt bleibt dem Rad überlassen man selbst steht locker "über den Dingen" und sorgt nur dafür, dass das Rad grob auf Kurs bleibt. 

Brauch aber wie gesagt Routine und vA ne entspannte Fahrweise. Funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach am eigenenen fahrtechnischen Limit auch kaum/garnicht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das solltest du dir abgewöhnen.
> 
> Man sollte sich gedanklich immer nur einen Korridor ausmachen in dem man sich mit dem Rad bewegen will, je nach Geschwindigkeit kann der schonmal nen Meter breit (/komplette Trailbreite) sein. Wo das Rad innerhalb des Korridors fährt bleibt dem Rad überlassen man selbst steht locker "über den Dingen" und sorgt nur dafür, dass das Rad grob auf Kurs bleibt.



jepp, darum für mich: nur kurz anschauen, und deinen erwähnten "korridor" auswählen. dann klappt das auch mit dem locker bleiben.

wenn ich aber 1-2 tage darüber nachdenke (reichen auch schon 10 minuten), passiert das automatisch, dass es nur noch eine einzige linie gibt. blöder kopf 
vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal öfter drauf schmeißen, hilft bestimmt gegen exzessives denken 

PS: wo gibt's eigentlich routine zu erwerben? am besten sofort verfügbar! ich nehm 1kg davon. mehrere jahre lieferzeit will ich nicht in kauf nehmen


----------



## maggse (23. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert sowas gar nicht. Wenn ich zu lange darüber nachdenke, oder eine Stelle zu lange anschaue, dann klappt's gar nicht mehr!


Ja, im Flow ist so manche Stelle leichter. Manchmal probier ich dann ganz gezielt eine schon gefahrene Stelle mehrmals mit kurzer Anfahrt. Dadurch wirds wieder schwieriger, aber gutes Training für Körper und Psyche 
Richtig nachdenken über das Befahren einer Stelle mach ich aber nicht vor Ort, denn entweder kann ich nach kurzer Besichtigung eine ähnliche Stelle aus meiner Erfahrung abrufen und der Bauch sagt ok oder ich verschieb das Ganze und spiel es mal gedanklich durch. 
Wenn jedoch jemand spottet/vorfährt, kann man oft auch gleich verschiedene Linien probieren und seinem Erfahrungsschatz hinzufügen (oder auch nicht ).



scylla schrieb:


> Meistens hab ich mir dann einen ganz fixen Plan im Kopf festgelegt, wo und wie ich fahren will. Wenn ich diese fixe Linie dann nicht zu 100% treffe (weil mal kurz was rutscht etc.) verunsichert mich das dann so, dass ich sofort abbreche.


Das bedeutet aber wiederum, dass du dir schon Gedanken gemacht hast, wie du die Stelle bewältigen willst. Funktioniert etwas nicht nach Plan -> Stehenbleiben ist ja schon ein Plan B, da du dich fürs alternative Stehenbleiben entschieden hast. Je nach Beschaffenheit der Stelle ist das ja oft die einzige "Lösung". Doch auch der Abbruch beim Befahren einer Stelle erfordert oft hohes Können, die Erfahrung das du das kannst lässt dich ja auch immer schwierigere Stellen probieren.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Je nach Beschaffenheit der Stelle ist das ja oft die einzige "Lösung". Doch auch der Abbruch beim Befahren einer Stelle erfordert oft hohes Können, die Erfahrung das du das kannst lässt dich ja auch immer schwierigere Stellen probieren.



na ja, ich meinte jetzt eher die Situation, dass ich eigentlich weiß, dass ich es fahren kann (also nicht einzige "Lösung" schieben) aber mich selbst trotzdem dadurch verunsichere, dass ich die Linienwahl nicht locker genug sehe.
Übers Abbrechen (was du Plan B nennst)muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen und auch nicht bewusst planen, das hab ich mittlerweile intus. Eine Stelle, wo ich nicht sofort/instinktiv sehe, dass sie irgendwo "abbrechbar" wäre, fahr ich gar nicht erst an weil mein Bauchgefühl dazu "nein" sagt bzw. meine Risikobereitschaft zu niedrig ist (also ich meine jetzt nicht eine 1-2 Meter lange Passage, die darf auch gerne mal nicht abbrechbar sein, sondern längere Abschnitte mit mehreren schwierigen Hindernissen hintereinander).

Besonders schwierig wird das Problem der zu eng gefassten Linienwahl bei mir, wenn die Gesamtsituation kritisch wird, als z.B. eine sehr ausgesetzte Strecke. Da kann es dann auch mal sein, dass ich auf einem S0 Trail absteige, weil mir ein Kiesel unterm Hinterrad wegrutscht. Einfach weil ich mir vorher in den Kopf gesetzt habe, dass nichts, aber auch gar nichts schief gehen darf, weil es sonst 200m ungebremst bergab geht. Fahrtechnisch oft überhaupt nicht das geringste Problem, aber das Hirn mimt den Spielverderber. Die Erkenntnis, was falsch läuft, nützt hier leider auch nichts... da hilft wahrscheinlich wirklich nur mehr Erfahrung/Routine.


----------



## maggse (23. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> na ja, ich meinte jetzt eher die Situation, dass ich eigentlich weiß, dass ich es fahren kann (also nicht einzige "Lösung" schieben) aber mich selbst trotzdem dadurch verunsichere, dass ich die Linienwahl nicht locker genug sehe.
> Übers Abbrechen (was du Plan B nennst)muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen und auch nicht bewusst planen, das hab ich mittlerweile intus. Eine Stelle, wo ich nicht sofort/instinktiv sehe, dass sie irgendwo "abbrechbar" wäre, fahr ich gar nicht erst an weil mein Bauchgefühl dazu "nein" sagt bzw. meine Risikobereitschaft zu niedrig (also ich meine jetzt nicht eine 1-2 Meter lange Passage, die darf auch gerne mal nicht abbrechbar sein, sondern längere Abschnitte mit mehreren schwierigen Hindernissen hintereinander).



Na, das psst ja dann eh ganz gut Das ist eine gute Basis fürs weitere Üben, um der Lockerheit auf die Sprünge zu helfen, denn jede(r) hat irgendwo eine Baustelle 

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Reddi (23. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwo hakt immer genau über den Grund nachdenken. Nicht "Ich hab Angst." sondern drüber nachdenken woher die Angst kommt, welche Fähigkeit dir konkret in der Situation fehlt. Diese Fähigkeiten dann in einfacherem Gelände trainieren.



Ich weiß genau wovor ich Angst habe: die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Wie gesagt, die Einstellung "lass das Bike sich seinen Weg suchen, und wenns auf einmal 10cm zur Seite weg geht, lass es doch" kann ich einfach nicht umsetzen. Ich bin viel zu verkrampft darauf fixiert, alles perfekt zu machen - oder eben gar nicht. Wenn mir in ner Kurve einmal das Hinterrad etwas gerutscht ist, auch wenn sichs dann wieder gefangen hat, ist es für den Rest des Tages mit dem Mut endgültig vorbei. 
Ich vermute mal, ihr seid noch nie mit schwammigen Knien gefahren, nur weil unter dem Laubdach plötzlich ein tiefes weiches Schlammloch aufgetaucht ist?

Angst vor dem Stürzen und schweren Verletzungen ist aber auch nicht zu weit auseinander zu halten - nach 50% meiner Stürze kann ich nicht mehr weiterfahren. Was an echten Verletzungen liegt und nicht am Schreck. Da impliziert es sich eben sehr schnell, zu sagen: "riskiere ich eine verletzungsbedingte Zwangspause oder lass ichs lieber?"


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau wovor ich Angst habe: die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Wie gesagt, die Einstellung "lass das Bike sich seinen Weg suchen, und wenns auf einmal 10cm zur Seite weg geht, lass es doch" kann ich einfach nicht umsetzen. Ich bin viel zu verkrampft darauf fixiert, alles perfekt zu machen - oder eben gar nicht. Wenn mir in ner Kurve einmal das Hinterrad etwas gerutscht ist, auch wenn sichs dann wieder gefangen hat, ist es für den Rest des Tages mit dem Mut endgültig vorbei.



da das ja demnächst eh mal wieder ein Thema sein wird: wenn der Winter da ist und Schnee liegt... geh biken!
Da lernst du rutschen, schlittern, am Rande der Kontrolle irgendwo runter- oder rauffahren so gut wie sonst nie! Und wenn du dich legst, fällst du schön weich 
Mir hat der letzte Winter jedenfalls in der Hinsicht enorm was gebracht. Die Hemmschwelle, mal ein bisschen lustig rumzurutschen ist zumindest bei mir wenn Schnee liegt viel niedriger. Außerdem lernst du da wirklich, das Rad unter dir arbeiten zu lassen... ansonsten hast du nämlich öfter mal einfach keine Chance überhaupt zu fahren. Immer schön locker etwas in den Knien stehen, Beine breit, und versuchen, nur den Oberkörper auf der "Ideallinie" zu halten während das Bike unter dir rumschlingern darf.

Außerdem: Protektoren anziehen. Bringt sowohl für's tatsächliche Verletzungsrisiko als auch für den Kopf was. Wenns dir hilft, fahr halt mit Protektorenjacke und Fullface durch den Stadtwald.


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau wovor ich Angst habe: die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Wie gesagt, die Einstellung "lass das Bike sich seinen Weg suchen, und wenns auf einmal 10cm zur Seite weg geht, lass es doch" kann ich einfach nicht umsetzen. Ich bin viel zu verkrampft darauf fixiert, alles perfekt zu machen - oder eben gar nicht. Wenn mir in ner Kurve einmal das Hinterrad etwas gerutscht ist, auch wenn sichs dann wieder gefangen hat, ist es für den Rest des Tages mit dem Mut endgültig vorbei.
> Ich vermute mal, ihr seid noch nie mit schwammigen Knien gefahren, nur weil unter dem Laubdach plötzlich ein tiefes weiches Schlammloch aufgetaucht ist?
> 
> Angst vor dem Stürzen und schweren Verletzungen ist aber auch nicht zu weit auseinander zu halten - nach 50% meiner Stürze kann ich nicht mehr weiterfahren. Was an echten Verletzungen liegt und nicht am Schreck. Da impliziert es sich eben sehr schnell, zu sagen: "riskiere ich eine verletzungsbedingte Zwangspause oder lass ichs lieber?"



Mir ging das am Anfang genauso, man lernt mit der Zeit,
- dass nicht jedes rutschen zum Sturz führt,
- dass nicht jeder Sturz zu verletzungen führt und
- dass es selten über Schürfwunden oder leichte Prellungen hinausgeht WENN man locker ist und im Sturzfall das Rad loswird. 

Mir hat da Downhillfahren mit dem kompletten Protektorenpaket ziemlich weitergeholfen. Die lockerheit kam bei mir aber auch erst nach 3-4 Jahren MTB fahren, davon das letzte Jahr auch schon mit starkem Fokus auf der Fahrtechnik. 

Wenn du locker auf dem Bike stehst verlieren viele Dinge (z.B. Schlammloch unter laub) aber stark ihren Schrecken, weil der Körper halt vorne und hinten auch nochmal 200-300mm Federweg zur Verfügung stellen kann. 

Mit den Verletzungen ist die Frage wie die Stürze ablaufen.
Als ich angefangen habe waren die Stürze insgesammt auch fataler, die Chance, dass nach einem Sturz die Tour zuende war war größer. Man lernt mit der Zeit einfach was geht und was nicht, welche Stürze fataler sind und welche harmloser. Wo ich immernoch einen heiden Respekt vor hab sind sehr schnelle Abfahrten (alles jenseits der 40-50 km/h), selbst auf dem großen Rad mit ordentlichen Reifen. 
Ich fühl mich mit Vollgas auf ner DH-Strecke wohler als mit 40 auf der Schotter-Forstwegabfahrt...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Reddi (23. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich mit Vollgas auf ner DH-Strecke wohler als mit 40 auf der Schotter-Forstwegabfahrt...



Au backe  Schotterabfahrt ist doch nichts bei... vor jeder Kurve eben mal präventiv die Zeigefinger kurz krumm machen und wenn die Kurve rum ist, wieder voll beschleunigen bis zur Endgeschwindigkeit^^
(und dann war da die eine Kurve, wo mir das Hinterrad ganz leicht weggerutscht ist... und alle die ich überholt hatte waren wieder vorbei...)

Im Winter Biken werde ich machen. Ich besitze keine Spikereifen. Protektoren anschaffen - eher nicht. Bin zu feige für anspruchsvollere Trails und erst Recht für nicht mehr richtig leichte Downhills.

Der Schrecken am Schlammloch unterm Laub ist nicht das abrupte abbremsen... sondern dass sich das Bike nicht mehr lenkbar anfühlt.


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Protektoren anschaffen - eher nicht. Bin zu feige für anspruchsvollere Trails und erst Recht für nicht mehr richtig leichte Downhills.



Protektoren braucht man nicht, weil man ein Pro ist und "voll krass" fährt, sondern weil man eben kein Pro ist und sich dank nicht perfekter Fahrtechnik  hin und wieder mal legt 
Wenn du sagst, dass dich bei 50% deiner Stürze so verletzt, dass du nicht mehr weiter fahren kannst, brauchst du definitiv Protektoren! Egal wie heftig oder anspruchsvoll deine Strecken sind.

PS: Schotter-Forstpisten sollte man einfach meiden...zumindest runterwärts


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2011)

Protektoren geben auch Sicherheit, weil man weiß, wenn es mich legt, passiert nicht viel.

Aber auch bei mir ist es so, wenn ich Trails fahre, die ich nicht kenne, fahre ich so ziemlich alles, aber wehe ich denke nach....
Da geht oft nix, auch Stellen, an denen ich schon den Abgang gemacht hab, die hängen mir Jahre nach.

Manchmal ist es aber auch geil sich zu überwinden und was zu probieren. Wie gestern den mittleren Drop am Geisskopf, vormittag den kleinen probiert, paßt. Mittleren gedacht, den spring ich net, bei jeder Abfahrt angeschaut, gegen Abend so rund 10 MInuten davor gestanden, Anfahrt probiert, draufgestellt und runtergeschaut, gegrübelt und dann endlich gesprungen. Das gibt einem so nen geilen Kick!!!


----------



## mkamp (24. September 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wegrutschen wird da nichts, das ist ja - relativ zum untergrund - kaum schräglage.



Super Post. Sehr anschaulich.

Aber was ist denn mit der Schwerkraft? Die wirkt doch immer gleich oder wird die mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit von der Fliehkraft übersteuert und dann kommt die von Dir gezeigte Kurvenüberhöhung als neuer, virtueller Boden zum Tragen?


----------



## scylla (24. September 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Super Post. Sehr anschaulich.
> 
> Aber was ist denn mit der Schwerkraft? Die wirkt doch immer gleich oder wird die mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit von der Fliehkraft übersteuert und dann kommt die von Dir gezeigte Kurvenüberhöhung als neuer, virtueller Boden zum Tragen?



Du hast dir die Antwort bereits selbst gegeben 
Wenn du im Anlieger abbremst wirst du durch die Schwerkraft bzw. durch die kleiner werdende Fliehkraft (die dich ja dann nich mehr so stark nach außen an den Rand des Anliegers drücken kann) wieder nach innen/unten rutschen.

Du kannst das ganz einfach mal im Wohnzimmer ausprobieren: Gib eine Murmel/Perle/sonstigen runden Gegenstand (simuliert den Radler) in eine Schale (simuliert den Anlieger) und versetze diese in Rotation, indem du die Schale im Kreis schwenkst... das, was mit der Murmel passiert passiert auch mit einem Radfahrer in einem Anlieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (24. September 2011)

Also wird man bei sowas automatisch von der Geschwindigkeit in die richtige Schräglage gedrückt? Stell ich mir als sehr eigenartigs Gefühl vor^^


----------



## scylla (24. September 2011)

ne, die schräglage musst du schon selber machen
du wirst automatisch von der geschwindigkeit (zentrifugalkraft) nach außen gedrückt. mehr nicht. wenn das ganze in einem anlieger passiert, bedeutet weiter außen einfach gleichzeitig weiter oben im anlieger. 
nach außen gedrückt wirst du aber auch in einer flachen kurve. physikalisch genau derselbe effekt. nur, dass du anders darauf reagieren musst, wie weiter vorne schon erläutert.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ne, die schräglage musst du schon selber machen
> du wirst automatisch von der geschwindigkeit (zentrifugalkraft) nach außen gedrückt. mehr nicht. wenn das ganze in einem anlieger passiert, bedeutet weiter außen einfach gleichzeitig weiter oben im anlieger.


Wenn man jetzt spaßeshalber einmal zu langsam weit oben fährt, rutscht man vielleicht nach unten. Es gibt also die ideale Spur dazwischen, bei dem die Summe aus Erdanziehung und Zentrifugalkraft genau senkrecht auf dem Boden steht.

@scylla:    sich mal als Murmel in einer Glasschale zu betrachten macht echt Mut für ´nen flotten Anlieger.

Paul


----------



## dubbel (24. September 2011)

ich hab extra nur von achsen geredet, nicht von kräften oder gar vektoren. 
@ mkamp:  es gibt eine horizontale komponente aus der zentrifugalkraft und eine vertikale aus der gewichtskraft.
gewichtskraft und zentrifugalkraft addieren sich vektoriell, idealerweise wirkt der vektor senkrecht zur "schräge" der kurve (s.u.). 







(http://gasserdeubler.wikispaces.com/Fahrzeug+in+der+Kurve)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. September 2011)

@redlion007 mach mal (im Winter) Judo "Probetraining" 
!kontrolliert! fallen gehört da zum gut Ton


----------



## Reddi (28. September 2011)

hab früher mal ein Jahr nen Jiu-jitsu (oder wie man das schreibt) Kurs gemacht...

Aber der mit Bremsen in Kurven voll öffnen war gut, muss man sich nur dran gewöhnen^^


----------



## DerKeiler (5. Oktober 2011)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir einfach mal hier teilzunehmen.  bikeactivities
> Schaden tut das nicht und kostet kein Vermögen. War selbst schon mal dabei vor 3 Jahren oder so.



Kann das nur bestätigen, Björn von Bikeactivities zeigt und beantwortet in seinen Kursen exakt die hier im Thread gestellten Fragen.
So nen Kurs zu besuchen macht durchaus Sinn und ist das Geld definitiv wert.


----------

